# Hail the Algae posters... No more BBA



## Snefru (Mar 1, 2009)

Last year at this time I gave up my planted aquarium. BBA had taken over and I gave up. the 55 gallon sat int he living room partially filled covered in BBA, a monument to my failure. About 5 months ago I came back to the hobby. I spent about 20 hours cleaning everything, getting 100% flourite, and a new attitude. 
Everyting was going fine until 6 weeks ago when i noticed BBA in the tank. I was crushed. I had terrible visions of a new invasion. I had, however, a new weapon. This forum. I followed the posters advice. Pressurized CO2 for constant levels, spot treating excel, and adding circulation. Today, I am BBA free. There is no sign of BBA and my plants are healthier than ever. Thanks for your posts guys. You saved my love for aquariums!
To anyone else, follow the advice of your fellow hobbiests, they have a wealth of knowledge!


----------

